# Praziquantel?



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm going to guess your referring to my thread about my yellow shrimp? If you are, its actually scutariella japonica anyways. Someone recommend I use Praziquantel but I didn't have any, so I can't speak on that. I was using seachem paraguard but I wasn't seeing improvement. Last night I dosed dog dewormer safeguard 4 to be exact.(.1 grams per 10 gallons) This morning all the parasites were gone!!!!!!!!!!!roud: That dewormer straight up obliterated those parasites overnight. I went from seeing them on every shrimp to not seeing them at all. If you think your shrimp have an external parasite I suggest getting some dog dewormer with febendazole in it. It will kill hydra as well. I don't have any hydra but I've used it for hydra before and they died within hours.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You can buy/order Prazipro by Hikari. The active ingredient is praziquantel.


----------



## micakkid (Sep 3, 2014)

greaser84 said:


> I'm going to guess your referring to my thread about my yellow shrimp? If you are, its actually scutariella japonica anyways. Someone recommend I use Praziquantel but I didn't have any, so I can't speak on that. I was using seachem paraguard but I wasn't seeing improvement. Last night I dosed dog dewormer safeguard 4 to be exact.(.1 grams per 10 gallons) This morning all the parasites were gone!!!!!!!!!!!roud: That dewormer straight up obliterated those parasites overnight. I went from seeing them on every shrimp to not seeing them at all. If you think your shrimp have an external parasite I suggest getting some dog dewormer with febendazole in it. It will kill hydra as well. I don't have any hydra but I've used it for hydra before and they died within hours.


Nice! Congrats on killing those suckers... Yeah I'm just trying to use what I have without buying anything else, so I guess my big question is how much Praziquantel do you dose? Like what's a good mg/water formula? Safeguard 4 is Fenbendazole Granules 22.2% (222 mg/g). I've yet to see anything posted regarding Praziquantel dosage...


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

micakkid said:


> Nice! Congrats on killing those suckers... Yeah I'm just trying to use what I have without buying anything else, so I guess my big question is how much do you dose? Like what's a good mg/water formula?


I'm not exactly sure, since I've never used what you have. Ask Monster fish I'm sure he knows. Are you sure its Vorticella and not scutariella japonica? A lot of sites get the two mixed up.


----------



## micakkid (Sep 3, 2014)

greaser84 said:


> I'm not exactly sure, since I've never used what you have. Ask Monster fish I'm sure he knows. Are you sure its Vorticella and not scutariella japonica? A lot of sites get the two mixed up.


What would be used differently as they both are parasites (I think?)

Bump:









Here's a decent photo I found showing the difference.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Scutariella have the appearance of white spikes on your shrimps head. Vorticella are more fuzzier looking and can be mistaken for fungus. They are actually a protozoan parasite. They attach on the head and can even be found on the legs and bodies of severely infected shrimp.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...hite-mold-fungal)-Treatment-on-Cherry-Shrimps


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

greaser84 said:


> I'm going to guess your referring to my thread about my yellow shrimp? If you are, its actually scutariella japonica anyways. Someone recommend I use Praziquantel but I didn't have any, so I can't speak on that. I was using seachem paraguard but I wasn't seeing improvement. Last night I dosed dog dewormer safeguard 4 to be exact.(.1 grams per 10 gallons) This morning all the parasites were gone!!!!!!!!!!!roud: That dewormer straight up obliterated those parasites overnight. I went from seeing them on every shrimp to not seeing them at all. If you think your shrimp have an external parasite I suggest getting some dog dewormer with febendazole in it. It will kill hydra as well. I don't have any hydra but I've used it for hydra before and they died within hours.


Does febendazole (safeguard 4 fog dewormer) affect the biological filter? Is it safe for fish? Is it safe for scaleless fish like catfish?


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Boy, that really worked. Had a growing community of hydras and an occasional long worm swim by in a new 6g cube. 

Half a gram bag of safeguard and within a couple of hours the hydras were gone. Something I'd never seen, short 1-2mm flat worms were crawling on the glass. Must have been trying to escape whatever they thought was ailing them. Day later they're all gone too. No fish or shrimp seem at all affected. 

I think I'll do this periodically to kill whatever parasites have accumulated in my tanks. Those fat little worms were gross. No sign of them ever until safeguard day. Who knows what evil lurks....none now!


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Boy, that really worked. Had a growing community of hydras and an occasional long worm swim by in a new 6g cube.
> 
> Half a gram bag of safeguard and within a couple of hours the hydras were gone. Something I'd never seen, short 1-2mm flat worms were crawling on the glass. Must have been trying to escape whatever they thought was ailing them. Day later they're all gone too. No fish or shrimp seem at all affected.
> 
> I think I'll do this periodically to kill whatever parasites have accumulated in my tanks. Those fat little worms were gross. No sign of them ever until safeguard day. Who know wham at evil lurks....none now!


Awesome glad it worked! Dog dewormer works better than anything on the market. Its definitely one of those things that every shrimper should have on hand in my opinion.


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

I used it on my 125 gal planted tank and it killed the hundreds of detritus worms that were floating around at night.

I used fenbendazole liquid goat dewormer from amazon.


----------



## britnis (Dec 15, 2013)

Will treatment with Febendazole trouble the beneficial bacterial colony in settled tanks? Please advice...


----------

